# Video Game Fan Art



## VBKirby (Jun 3, 2008)

So I browsed all through the art forum and saw no topic for video game fan art, so now there is one. Any Video game fan art goes in here.

At this point, I only have one picture I'm really proud of that I haven't shown before. It took me a very long time, and I think it turned out very well. It's actually just a very small piece of a very large Touch Detective Project I'm working on. 







The white part of her dress doesn't curve down enough, but it's still pretty good. It's the only good non Kirby or Pokemon piece of fan art I've ever made. This was made in MSPaint.


----------



## Urza (Jun 3, 2008)

There's alot of video game fan art, just not in one thread.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 3, 2008)

What Urza said is true! I made a thread for the Mr. Mew plushie I made!

You can check it out here.


----------



## da_head (Jun 3, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> What Urza said is true! I made a thread for the Mr. Mew plushie I made!
> 
> You can check it out here.



umm he was asking for art?

PWN3D LOL







just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TWEWY ftw!


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe this wasn't such a great idea if everyone just starts their own thread then. I should do that too. I had a thread once, but it's pretty old now.


----------

